
StealthChat – Encrypted Calls and Chats - Zia60
http://www.stealthchat.com
======
Zia60
StealthChat is a new application for communicate securely via VoIP call and
chat with your friends or business partners.With advanced encryption
technology, your phone calls and chat messages are private. All calls and
messages are free over cellular and Wi-Fi connections.

Features: * 3 Layer Encryption * Encrypted VOIP Calls * User Friendly * Work
in any device & networks * Light App and Small Size * Self-Destructing
Messages * Safe for share any document * High-level security protection
systems

StealthChat has been built for privacy and security from the ground up. Unlike
those applications, StealthChat does not save any information about your
chats, messages, calls, pictures, or phonebook contacts on the server. Your
information is encrypted (both on disk and in-transit) so it is impossible for
anyone to eavesdrop your communication.

~~~
omginternets
How can I verify these claims?

